# Age 44, 4th DEIVF Treatment plan...here we go!!!



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies
Despite being a little down that this is my 4th DEIVF, this is the plan,and a plan is better than no plan...I would be interested to know what anyone thinks is it similar to what you have had or been suggested ?? 

The Treatment plan:
 *Vit E 400 IU *- 1 kaps daily from 10/05/10
*Folic Acid *- at least 800 mcg daily from 10/05/10
*Marvelon* 1 tab daily from day 2 of the coming menstruation until 28/05/10 (without stop)
*Buserelin Depot - 3,75 mg* one single injection 21/05/10
*Menstruation *within 1 week after the last contraceptive pill
*Ultrasound 1. - 04-05/06/10* (endometrium thin, no cysts; please report the result per e-mail)
*Progynova *2 mg - 1 tab ____2___ times daily start from 05/06/10
*Estradot 100 microgr. *-on the lower abdominal wall, start 05/06/10 change every 4 days
*Aspirin *75 mg 1 tab daily from 05/06/10
*Prednisolon 5 mg *- 1 tab daily in the morning from 05/06/10
* Ultrasound 2. - 11/06/10 - (please report the thickness of endometrium per e-mail)*
*Appointment at AVA-Peter 21/06/10 at 15:30. *
Crinone 2 times daily vaginally from 22/06/10
*Embryo transfer *23/06/10 + - 2 days at 09:30 (+ - 2 days).
Flight back possible 25/06/10 afternoon or later
I have just had the Buserelin injection today, (in the Uk we call it prostap 3.75 depot.)
Despite minor spotting a few days ago all seems to be going to plan, keeping everything crossed  
Lily xxx


----------



## KtHK (Dec 22, 2009)

Lily
Thanks for the details!  I am supposed to have a DE transfer end of June at Gyncentreum in Czech Republik..  

I have asked them if I need to adjust my cycle since I should start mestruation early June so a week later would be better.  They said they use the 'natural'cycle. I assumed I had to be about day 16-18 around the 28th of June.  and I will be about day 24 if my cycle is the same as it was.  I told them when the last cycle started but they didn't tell me to do anything.  Now I am worried my cycle will not match up.

Also I assumed I needed to start some medication to develop the endometrium after the period starts but they seemed confused when I mentioned injections.  Are you able to do it all with pills?  THat would be wonderful as I was worried about the injections.  One I can manage!

Thanks for anything you know!


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi KtHK


I have had a natural cycle transfer for DE. It means that you dont have any drugs or injections at all, and they time the transfer around the time that you would naturally get pregnant so around day 16 for 3 day embryo, and day 18 for blastocyst ( 5 day embryo)
You have to do an ovulation test and make sure you know when you are ovulating, and tell them when you are ovulating and the transfer has to happen no more than 5 days after you have ovulated.( you get an ovulation kit from chemist)
You dont need any 'extra' drugs as your body should do everything it would do normally if you get pregnant naturally.
Its very simple and easy especially if you are doing a  frozen embryo transfer...as they only defrost the embryos on the day they need to do the transfer....a fresh transfer is a little more tricky to get the timing right.
Is it a frozen transfer?
Day 24 does seem a little late in your cycle, but they cant to a transfer unless they know what day you ovulate....if you dont ovulate until day 20 of your cycle the day 24 would be fine....you need to ask them about your ovulation day, or tell them you need the transfer earlier?


Lily x


----------

